# Sharpening setup



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Not what stones you use.  I'm curious how everyone has their workspace.  Stone bridge?  Stone holder?  On the counter?  On the table?  On the floor?  

Soaking stones 24/7?  Or as you need ?


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

I just put a dish towel on the counter and put the stone on that to sharpen. The stones (Bester/Beston/Rika) stay in a bin of water all the time. I change the water and rinse the stones every few weeks to keep biologicals at bay. When I sharpen, I keep the bin at hand to have water to splash or rinse the stones as I go. In between sharpenings, I use a balsa strop with 1 micron CBN, mounted on another piece of wood to which I've added little rubber feet.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've got the little suehiro pond with the 2 individual feet grips. Kitchen countertop, next to the sink. 

Big tub for the long time soakers (beston, bester, gesshin 220 I feel works a bit better this way). Smaller pan for the 1-2 stones during a sharpening session that may just require a quick soak. I've gotten some more splash and go in the recent 3 months or so which has been a pleasant change.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Sink bridge, splash and go.
10-20 minutes and I can touch up 2-4 knives.
Quick and clean.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Time ago i made myself an antivibration rubber brick, I sharpen there. Here's with the Bester 1200.





  








Rubber brick2.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 30, 2016












  








Rubber brick1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 30, 2016












  








Rubber brick3.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 30, 2016












  








Rubber brick4.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 30, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow that rubber brick is cool!  My setup used to be stone holder on the counter next to the sink.  If swarf ran off I would wipe it with a paper towel.  This was great but my new apartment has very little counter space next to the sink.  

I'm considering a tub (like a cambro) and stone bridge setup, but weighing other options.  Too late to learn to sharpen sitting down at this point.

This setup would be mobile AND it's good for soaking


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

And here're my strops, that i made myself.

This one is 50cm. X 8 cm, made of wood, glass and loaded leather. It's the strop i use always.

Knife there is a yo Deba 240 mm. Long strops work much, much better.





  








Strop 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016








Balsa strop





  








asentador3.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016












  








asentador5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016












  








asentador6.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016








A shorter strop unloaded





  








strop 1_edited-1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016












  








strop 2_edited-1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016












  








strop 4_edited-1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 31, 2016








Enjoy, knife nuts!


----------



## sal paradise (Feb 21, 2016)

My setup is pretty simple. 
A half sheet pan with a non-slip shelf liner, then the plastic base that came with the Shapton pro, and a quarter pan to soak the king. I keep a spray bottle handy for keeping the stones wet, A wine cork for deburring, some newspaper and an old leather belt for stropping


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I got one of these





  








12143232_10102655696285169_5881985488456509319_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 5, 2016








My big problem is the table is shaky when I use it. On the counter it is a bit too high.

On the plus side

-I work cleaner,

-easy water access

-mobile


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The actual table shakes? Or the pan slides?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I put a kitchen towel under.  It's the cheap dining table I have that squeaks


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

every table i use at home or work shakes


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm okay with that as long as the leg doesn't break, dropping $500 of stones on the ground /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Too many movable parts in that setup.

My rubber brick, joined with Vileda Window Cloth is immobile over the marble countertop.

No hassle, no fuss. I recommend it.


----------

